# Northern Tool #12 Electric Meat Grinder On Sale for $79.99



## beer-b-q (Nov 11, 2010)

Northern Tool has the #12 Electric Grinder on sale for $79.99.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_36989_36989"]http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_36989_36989








The also have their Sausage Stuffers on sale..
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...Term=sausage+stuffers&Search.x=18&Search.y=16


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 11, 2010)

It is a great, inexpensive entry point into grinding your own meat. Love mine.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2010)

Now it's on sale too. Theses guys just keep rubbing it in. I should have bought this one but I bought the one from Gander Mtn. This one has metal gears and I can't even get different plates for mine.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 11, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now it's on sale too. Theses guys just keep rubbing it in. I should have bought this one but I bought the one from Gander Mtn. This one has metal gears and I can't even get different plates for mine.


Mark, if you PM me a picture and the size of your grinder I bet I can find you plates..


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 11, 2010)

Plus this morning I got this email from them... (After I bought a second one of these last night)

You can get a Free Gift Card on your purchase from them just use the *KEYCODE: 132211* as you checkout...

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/?action=view&current=northern.jpg


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Paul, maybe it's time to upgrade my armstrong grinder.


----------



## captsly (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Paul for the heads up on the grinder. I have been looking for one and have heard this one will more than do what I want it to. I ordered one to be shipped to the store near me in Houston which didn't have one in stock (save almost $15 shipping)

Thanks again!

Jeff


----------



## nakom (Nov 11, 2010)

I ordered a grinder also thanks for the update!  Almost ordered a stuffer but decided I would wait.  Hate being good.

Thanks Again

Nick


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 12, 2010)

Geez! $50 off? I better get one because I am dying to try ShooterRick's brats! Well, just got my first xmas shopping done, for me anyway! Thanks for tipping us off to such a good deal.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've had that same grinder for over a year now, and I can say that it does the job. I've put a lot of pork through it, and it has never heated up on me. It's a good investment, although it wasn't on sale when I bought it. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## tommerr (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you for this heads up. I just ordered one. That is a good sale price.


----------



## nakom (Nov 24, 2010)

I got mine and used it on 15lbs of meat.  It worked great and I love it so far.  Thanks for the heads up this was on my list.

Nick


----------

